# New Marbles



## zanes_antiques (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's a poor photo. I'll try to get a better one if I can.


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey Zane,
 How old are these marbles?
 The reason I ask is that my wife and I bought a couple of old Plantation homes from my old neighborhood. We played marbles as children. This was around 1948.
 Since moving back I have found some of our old marbles tucked away here and there.
 Some of them were from my parents chilhood.
 I just like to keep them because they are chidhood memories.
 How can you tell the age of marbles?
 Stinger


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 6, 2007)

These marbles range from the 1870's- 1950's. You can tell the age by the pattern, and colors.


----------



## craigc90 (Jul 7, 2007)

I am going to hijack this post Me and my Dad and Father In Law have been starting a marble collection for a while for my Son and we put them all in a 4 gallon 1858 Mason today the little jar is full of clay marbles and the 3 on the carpet are pontiled Micas. I think he is off to a good start.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 8, 2007)

I guess telling anyone he has a large jar of marbles would be an understatement! Great photo!


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice jar, and marbles.  Can anyone guess what the absolute worst kind of container you can keep marbles in?


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 10, 2007)

Was gonna mention that. Slightest bump or tap could shatter that jar with that much weight and shards cut. Unless it's clear plastic.


----------



## diggincajun (Aug 10, 2007)

*RE: New Marbles (my last dig I got these)*

Hi all, I got these in my last dig in Jax, Fl. I do indeed must have hundreds of them, I prefer to keep them and at time pull them out and just admire some of the really neat colored ones. Happy digging everyone.


----------

